

Peerlyst Brings the Power of Social Media to IT Decision Making - limorelbaz
http://blog.peerlyst.com/category/press-releases/

======
sheikhimran01
This is something very productive. After so many years of googling on the web
to find product's review on different sites, finally there is a company
bringing all professionals on the same platform to help review and get advise
on security products.

This is really helpful for IT Pros, Mobile Security and etc.

------
ClausCramon
It seems to me that initiatives like this has potential for the whole world
right alongside OWASP, WEARETHECAVALRY and other organisations/movements who
try to raise the bar

